# subbmision to Hubby



## x2startermom (Jan 8, 2010)

should I agree to be his slave if that is what he wants?
how far it to far if he wants me to do something?


----------



## x2startermom (Jan 8, 2010)

my hubby is a very odd person he says that he is the worst person on the planet.
but he also is one of the only people I know who wants to be a slave master.
he and I have talked about this and I did agree to be come his slave for a while.
but now I want to find out what I can do for him and retain my freedom
and I want to know if he wants something what then is to much to ask?


----------



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

WHAT THE HECK ARE U TALKING ABOUT, I'm lost here.


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

Its a fetish thing - I know a couple who do this - they each have their own girlfriend/boyfriend - and its not always a sexual thing. The girlfriend wears a "collar" and she has one for home and one for in public (its not as noticeable).

x2startermom - you shouldn't do anything your not comfortable with - if it crosses your comfort boundaries then its to much. If your not comfortable being a slave....then don't be one. If you are only comfortable being a slave in the bedroom - restrict it to the bedroom.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

this is strange


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

I know okeydokie - when I first met the couple I know - he was my husband's friend we were at a sporting event and he said the lady ' you must be X's wife - she said no I'm his girlfriend - that's his wife' I'm pretty sure my mouth was hanging open before I remembered to just shut it. I had no idea they were into that stuff and my husband forgot to tell me...wish I'd been prepped


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Playing games - even rough games can be - hmmmm - fun - exotic. However, if someone asks you to do things that are harmful to you - that isn't love. The problem with the slave thing is that the master can easily slide into an abusive posture - not abusive spanking - I get that is part of the fun - abusive as in harming the slave. 

Don't let someone harm you. 



x2startermom said:


> should I agree to be his slave if that is what he wants?
> how far it to far if he wants me to do something?


----------



## x2startermom (Jan 8, 2010)

FYI my husband posted this on my behalf. He does stuff like this a lot. I keep asking him not to. That he should say that it is hubby and not I whom is doing the posting.


----------



## sfguy (Jan 13, 2010)

You should pick up a book or two on the bsdm lifestyle. It will go easier if you aren't making it all up as you go along. There are guidelines and psychological principles that make bsdm more satisfying for both partners.
Another thing you could do is to check out some of the websites. People go there for all sorts of reasons, but some are just looking to make friends and ask questions, and people are generally pretty open to talking about it.
Bottom line: if you want to try it you should educate yourself.


----------

